# Scope - Multi Distance



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I am looking for a multi distance scope for a 30-06... recommendations - that do not break the bank..

3 adjustable distances would be great 4 would be preferred. 

make - model - price point


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You ask. The Vortex crossfire ll. I have the Vortex 3-9x40 on my 308 and it is a very good scope for the money. It comes in several models. Optics are clear. The Dead Hold BDC reticle works. The Reticle hash marks do not interfere with your sight picture.

See it at $149 right now


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> You ask. The Vortex crossfire ll. I have the Vortex 3-9x40 on my 308 and it is a very good scope for the money. It comes in several models. Optics are clear. The Dead Hold BDC reticle works. The Reticle hash marks do not interfere with your sight picture.
> 
> See it at $149 right now


can it be set for 100, 250, 500 yards.... ie are the marks adjustable


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> can it be set for 100, 250, 500 yards.... ie are the marks adjustable


 They are part of the reticle and from what I have shot with mine they are nut on. They also work very well fro range estimation . Just a madder of a learning curve.
Vortex has come a long way


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Smitty is right on the mark with Vortex. I've used many Nikon, Burris, and Leupold scopes on different rifles throughout the years. I've switched over to Vortex and have never been happier. 

As far as setting a scope for different yardage. There are so many variables you have to adjust according to what your shooting. Bullet weight, temperature, powder charge, case length etc will all effect point of impact. You may find a ballistic reticle which you will have to shoot to find the range for your load and rifle. Meaning the marks may be 100, 225 and 450 depending. You'll have to figure that out. 

You could send the data for what your shooting in and have a custom turret made. To match your ballistics, but then your stuck with one round/load only. Lots of companies will set that up for a cost. Which you can simply shoot and figure out for yourself.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> can it be set for 100, 250, 500 yards.... ie are the marks adjustable


 I have another scope that works like that once zeroed at 100 Yards you turn the dial to 200, 300 ect. How ever I prefer using the reticle. It tends to be more accurate and you never have to set it back you always know what the sight picture should be.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Vortex is a very good product and bang for the buck. I would also suggest that you consider Primary Arms optics as well. They are growing in quality and still affordable. A couple to consider.

Primary Arms 1-6X24mm SFP Riflescope with Patented ACSS 5.56 / 5.45 / .308 Reticle Gen III

Primary Arms 4-14X44mm Riflescope - ACSS R-Grid Reticle


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Try Shepherd scopes. But you might get sticker shock over the price!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> I have another scope that works like that once zeroed at 100 Yards you turn the dial to 200, 300 ect. How ever I prefer using the reticle. It tends to be more accurate and you never have to set it back you always know what the sight picture should be.


good point


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I would suggest that you look to pay a bit more to ensure that you get a scope that will handle the recoil of the .30-06. Again vortex has a lifetime warranty and has served me well thus far.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

30.06 has never worn out a scope for me I have not had the vortex that long but have put some round down range with it no problems. It is mounted on my 308 Ruger.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Vortex has kept me smiling for 5 years now....Love em! I have a Vortex Viper at 6.5X20X44 for $349...shoots .160's on a stock bull Rem 700 22.250 at 100 yards all day...Fantastic glass! I can shoot links out of a porch swing chain at 300 yards on bench rest! (5/8" X 1.25")


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

In case OP is still looking for an affordable and very well reviewed scope. 134 out of 150 reviews were 5 stars and 13 were 4 stars. Back in stock.

Primary Arms 4-14X44mm Riflescope - ACSS HUD DMR .308/.223 Reticle


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Here is another question... do they make them for certain rounds.. I am looking at a 30-06


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> Here is another question... do they make them for certain rounds.. I am looking at a 30-06


I am certain that you can get a scope made that would be set-up for a certain round, but it will cost you.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> Here is another question... do they make them for certain rounds.. I am looking at a 30-06


 It not make sense for a 30-06. There are so many rounds for the chamber. All you do it zero for what you intend to use. Say you zero for a 180 gr. If you plan to use a 220gr for some reason you can either figure out the drop at ranges you except to shoot and adjust as needed .


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> 30.06 has never worn out a scope for me I have not had the vortex that long but have put some round down range with it no problems. It is mounted on my 308 Ruger.
> 
> View attachment 40425


That Ruger looks eerily similar to my Savage


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> That Ruger looks eerily similar to my Savage


 That is the new Ruger American I purchased at Christmas time. There some difference in it and a savage.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

You need to sight in for your particular rifle and the ammo you will be using. Even different brands of bullet at same weight bullet will shoot different. Settle on a loading that is accurate and stay with that, stock up with plenty, and just check your zero before a shooting session or a hunt. 

If you have a quality optic and mount you can note the difference in zero for different loads, then click off the adjustments in windage and elevation when you switch loads. But check the zero again.

Pick out a "zero" yardage and learn the rise and drop at the shooting range for different distances. When not at known ranges you will need a rangefinder, be able to judge yardages, or have a scope that will let you figure out the range. You will need to do this for each loading you use.

The old Denver Redfield accurange scopes would allow you to determine yardage.


----------

